# Re:cooking spray application results, wet, heavy snow



## oldgeezer (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re:cooking spray application results, wet, heavy snow*

After reading on here regarding the application of cooking spray to chute, impeller, auger, never done it.

Well recently heavy, wet rain/snow up here and figured I'd try it out with my 95 toro 824.

Well to whomever who may not have either had to try this or may need to in future,

and I can tell you, it works!

0 clogging, and must say, it wasn't just 'in my head', but viewing others using their snowblowers, same day, same storm, my toro was shooting just as far as stated in articles read here without an issue, and did witness neighbors without their 'typical distance' I've witnessed previous.

Thus, not just my opinion, but clearly this mod does help.

Just sharing...


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool, going to try it out next snow.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Also consider Fluid Film which is lanolin based spray on corrosion protector. Snow doesn't like to stick to it and the surface is coated until you power wash it off. Stops rust in its tracks.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for that review.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone tried the WD40 w/ silicone lubricant? I picked up a 2 pack recently. One can of the regular WD40 and one can of WD40 silicone lubricant.

When i recently replaced the differential trigger lock cable, i cleaned up the gear mechanism and sprayed it with the stuff, but never tried it for the impeller/chute.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not sure how valid this is since most of the snow we've had this year has been pretty dry, but I've been using this stuff:








...with excellent results. No sign of anything that even resembles a clog.

It's available from many different sources - Google "Dupont silicone teflon spray".


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

oldgeezer said:


> After reading on here regarding the application of cooking spray to chute, impeller, auger, never done it.
> 
> and I can tell you, it works!
> 
> ...


I have been using cheap cooking spray for years on my shovels and snowblower buckets, augers, chutes and impellers. Not going to buy high dollar stuff when the low dollar stuff does what I need it to do. Food Lion snowblower spray!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I am just not a fan of putting anything gooey or wet on to my machine. This is why I use the car wax method. But over this summer season, I am going to look in to the ski wax method. 

One thing that I have done differently over this winter season is that I have put extra coats of wax on the inside of the chute and exit hole before each snow storm just to make sure that I will not have any problems, rather then just when I think of it. I even put another coat on all of the pieces that face upwards so that the snow will fall off. Like on the dashboard, top of the chute and deflector and bucket. I think that I could actually remove the exit hole clearing tool and brackets off of my machine now, but............ you just never know................


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Ski wax is probably not a good idea as it's primary purpose is traction. It is temperature dependant. You would hope the snow isn't the type that you applied so it does slide and not grab.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is a very good point. Thanks! Two heads or more, are always better then one. I will probably just stay with the Meguiar's Gold Class paste wax because it works, it's simple, doesn't take a lot of effort and it leaves the machine looking pretty good. 



kueh said:


> Ski wax is probably not a good idea as it's primary purpose is traction. It is temperature dependant. You would hope the snow isn't the type that you applied so it does slide and not grab.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

kueh said:


> Ski wax is probably not a good idea as it's primary purpose is traction. It is temperature dependant. You would hope the snow isn't the type that you applied so it does slide and not grab.


Cross-country ski wax has an aspect of traction. 

Downhill wax, on the other hand, is only meant to slide. It's still temperature-dependent, but it's still intended to only be slippery. 

I've used silicone spray in the past. Maybe cooking spray. Haven't tried anything else. 

If you ever want to paint the inside of the chute to clean up rust, etc, I would be wary of using silicone spray. You'd need to get all the residue off for paint to stick, and silicone can be difficult to remove. Oil isn't the easiest thing to get off either, but I'd say it's easier to get off than silicone.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> Cross-country ski wax has an aspect of traction.


 Well sorta. Cross country waxes come in different kinds, but two main types are "kick" wax and "glide" wax. Kick wax is for traction, don't use it in your snowblower!  Glide wax might work but seems like an awful lot of effort.



> I've used silicone spray in the past. Maybe cooking spray. Haven't tried anything else.
> 
> If you ever want to paint the inside of the chute to clean up rust, etc, I would be wary of using silicone spray. You'd need to get all the residue off for paint to stick, and silicone can be difficult to remove. Oil isn't the easiest thing to get off easier, but I'd say it's easier to get off than silicone.


I coated my old BearCat with silicone every spring before putting it away. Never did a darn thing to prep the surface, just blasted away. Never needed to get anything off of anything because I never painted the surfaces. That thing was built like a brick... well, you know.


----------

